

Learn Clojure as a holiday project - edd_dumbill
http://edd.me/busy-clojure

======
cmansley
Just a note. The distribution being created here is the Binomial distribution.
It just so happens that because of the central limit theorem, you can
approximate it with the Gaussian distribution. For a low number of samples
(n<20), this approximation will degrade.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binomial_distribution#Normal_ap...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binomial_distribution#Normal_approximation)

------
edd_dumbill
This came out of me needing an excuse to write some Clojure, and wanting to
model a simple coin-tossing game. What started as a guide to Clojure for busy
programmers probably makes a right-sized holiday hacking project.

~~~
Lio
Thanks for the article Edd. I've been meaning to have a go at Clojure since I
started playing with Lisp/Scheme.

(One side point, that background is a little hard to read against; it actually
started to give me a headache... :)

~~~
edd_dumbill
Thanks Lio. Let me know what you think. Also, I got rid of the background.
Seems my evil plan to hypnotize the population of HN might not actually work
out.

~~~
uniclaude
This shade of grey is way better than the previous background to me. Thanks !

------
SonySeng
I just read through this at work (Slow day before Holidays). Very nice. I've
also been going through The Joy of Clojure as a beginner book to lisp and
small projects like this are very helpful. I learn the same way. If something
seems daunting or if something seems trivial, I am not as motivated. There is
a good balance that I have to find.

------
whateverer
The tutorial looks lovely but... if you have good a relationship with your
family or have close friends, wouldn't it be better to spend time with them
rather than learning Clojure these holidays? There will be plenty of time for
Clojure the rest of the year, but this _is_ a special occasion.

------
Kittynana
Thanks for this. It's hard to find good examples that are so thoroughly
explained and aren't trivial.

